# Let Go of the Dumbell...Please?



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a dog who "locks up" on things. If I see "the look"....I'll take him to his crate, clip the leash to his collar and then also to one of the horizontal bars at shoulder height. Eventually he will drop the item and I can unclip my dog...until then, he's standing there will little room to move. I learned that just tying him or crating him would allow him to chew the item....not always safe.

Do you play tug with this dog? How good is his out? How much do you proof his hold (hint...I'd say proof it more at times when he is NOT doing his not-let-go thing). What is his favorite thing in the world? Can you pair that with out-ing? (NOT at times where he is stuck, but on good reps).

I would stop fighting with him...this often tends to get dogs who get more resistant/resilient. For some dogs, the challenges can be fun. For other dogs...they're likely really stuck in a sort of evolutionary loop of the predatory sequence and just-can't-let-go in the moment.

I would also stop using the dumbbell until you've done more training with other items. We want perfect responses associated with the dumbbell, not these ones. For my dog who gets stuck....we ONLY have used the dumbbell when I'm willing to bet a lot of money he will release. I haven't risked him getting "stuck" on there.... we do lots more practice wtih other items.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Do you use treats to reward him when he gives?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I would stop using the dumbbell until he has learned a solid OUT/GIVE command. You can teach this 

1) Start by using a gloved hand at first with your fingers flat on his tongue, cue OUT and wiggle your fingers. This should cause him to open his mouth.
2) Then transition to a dowel, Hold & Out at first on a raised surface (grooming tables work very well)
3) Then transition to the ground
4) Then use other objects (force dumbbell, soda can, paint roller, water bottle etc) I'd even use tug toys and softies. If you have metal articles try those too (not the leather)
The OUTS should be praised and/or rewarded every step of the way.
Once the OUTS are at least 95% reliable, try re-introducing the dumbbell.

Refusing the OUT cue is not a behavior that should be allowed to be practiced, which is why I would go back to square 1 of OUT training  

If you use a clicker, opening his mouth would be the clickable event, then it would have to go quickly to stimulus control. 

Also, do not gain distance very quickly. You will probably need 100s of successful repetitions at this point before you start adding distance or a chase.

Good luck


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

have you tried blowing on him?


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> have you tried blowing on him?


 Ha! Yes, until I was so dizzy.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Megora, I do use treats when he gives me the dumbell and make a big fuss over him.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Sunrise, I'm with you on starting at square one again. I have a training building and he has been great at giving me the dumbell. In fact it has been quite a while since he pulled this trick but he sure did it at my obedience lesson last night. We were outside my instructor's building trying some dumbell retrieves in the grass and he was half hearted about getting the dumbell. When I insisted on a good, clean retrieve Jonah decided to just hold on for all its worth. I will try your suggestions.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I would keep your hand on the dumbbell w/o applying any pressure. The other hand in his collar. Cue your out. Just wait. And wait. Don't apply ANY pressure and don't repeat the out cue. When he finally let's go, mark it (yes, click, whatever you use) and INSTANTLY GIVE IT BACK.

See if that helps at all over a few reps. If not, go back to square one with teaching the out using a different object that's easier for him to relinquish.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow, this is very bizarre. I have to say I've not heard of an obedience dog doing this with its dumbbell but it's fairly common in field work and is called freezing or sticking on the bird. It can be a BIG BIG problem. I've never dealt with it but maybe look into that avenue for ideas.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

K9-Design said:


> Wow, this is very bizarre. *I have to say I've not heard of an obedience dog doing this with its dumbbell* but it's fairly common in field work and is called freezing or sticking on the bird. It can be a BIG BIG problem. I've never dealt with it but maybe look into that avenue for ideas.


Same here... or the closest would be dogs going off on zoomie trips with the dumbbell. I can't say I've ever seen any clamp down on the thing. They normally can't wait to get it out of their mouth so they can have treats. That's why I asked if you are using food to reward the gives. 

I'd go back to square one with take/give/reward. 

And no more tug games.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I was going to say blow in his nose. It works really well if it is a short, fast blast and unexpected. Given that he has had it done now probably not going to work.

Something else to try--get two identical dumbbells. Reward him with the second dumbbell for letting go.


----------

